# 6000 translations!!!



## Vanda

Our dear friend who loves translations 
(I love translating)

 has already 

"translated" more than 6000 posts for us! 

Obrigada por sua preciosa ajuda!  
​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

WOW, Love transalting, Me pongo a tus pies, I mean you are a big teacher , why i say teacher, I mean you're a bgi wiseman, hero on the forum, Keep going like that and maybe so soon you will break a record guiness.
And pleas take a breath, I mean too many transaltions can be harmful for health.

Well I think these is your day and enjoy it!!!!!!

A BIG *CONGRATULATION* AND SUPER BIG *BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (Tú imagina las fanfarrias)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mi ranita favorita 
Siempre ayudando a todos.
Siempre con la ayuda exacta en el momento justo, con la mejor dispocisión y actitud.
Muchas gracias por todo, hasta el cielo feliz


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, ILT...

Eres una de las moderadoras más agradables y muchas gracias por ello...


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades ILT  gracias por tu ayuda!!!

Mei


----------



## ordequin

*¡Muchísimas felicidades para ti, ILT!*
*Impresionante cifra que nos hace pensar en tu verdadera pasión por ayudar, tu tesón, paciencia y perseverancia.*

*Un aplauso, y mi más sincera enhorabuena.*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, ILT.


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades ILT.
Es un placer compartir las labores de moderadora contigo y me siento honrada de tener una colega cuyo tacto y delicadeza representan lo mejor de WR.

Un delicado obsequio para ti.

Saludos... y un abrazo caribeño.
Laura N.


----------



## Koulourakia

¡Mil Felicidades ILT!


----------



## loladamore

Wow. You are quite an *I*nstitution in *L*earning and *T*eaching, aren't you! It's probably because you are an important member of an *I*nstructional *L*earning *T*eam. You are certainly *I*_nternationale_, so *Let's Twist*!


----------



## frida-nc

Perfectly bilingual, perfectly kind, perfectly helpful...
Perfection in a Frog!
Thanks, _ILT!_


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades I Love Translating!  Eres culta, inteligente, cortés, con la ayuda siempre oportuna.  Te hago llegar mi admiración y gratitud por tus valiosos aportes, con un saludo muy cariñoso desde Miami.
¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!
Soledad


----------



## cherine

*Felicidades la Ranita *
*Keep up the great Work *


----------



## fenixpollo

Did you ever have a friend who was such a special person that you didn't know what to say?  You wanted to make your comments as unique and important as that friend was, but you couldn't find the words that would convey enough respect, admiration, gratitude and all that emotional.... _stuff_.  You even looked for a cute picture on the internet to express your thoughts -- like a cute frog-and-chicken graphic, or something -- but nothing seemed appropriate.  You ever experience that?  

Me, too. 

Happy Postiversary, ILT.


----------



## Vanda

Galinho, qué emocionante! Bien, la Ranita merece!


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations ILT !   Tu es divine ! 
Bisous, et un _abrazo costarricense._


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡¡Enhorabuena por todos estos posts, ILT!!!
¡¡Y por tener la paciencia para moderarnos tan bien!! 
¡Gracias por todo y feliz postiversary!​


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, ILT._​

Something for you.​


----------



## tatius

Muchas gracias, ILT, ¡no sabes la suerte que es para nosotros que te encante traducir!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Outsider, I don't understand the picture thing? Is it a private joke?


----------

